# identify old jotul



## jane (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help identify and old jotul woodburner that I have just bought second-hand here in France.
It is a front loader with double glass panals on the folding door, can take a flue on top, to the rear or the sides where there are bear motifs.
The stove is approximately 72cm high and 68 cm wide. I have tried google but it just comes back with the 118 black bear model which is nothing like mine. The guy I bought it from said it was in the house when he moved in 13 years ago and has no ideas. 
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jane, welcome. The fastest way to get an identification would be to post a picture of the stove. Do you have a digital camera or mobile phone camera? How are you determining that the stove is a Jotul?

If it is a Jotul, from the size of the stove it may be an older model 8. Is there a large number 8 on the side in a circle? There should also be a plate on the back of the stove identifying it.


----------



## jane (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello, thanks for your reply. Here are some photos:
I know it's not an 8 as I already have one, and as you'll see from the photos (if they load!) , it's definately a Jotul.
Look forward to hearing from you.
Thanks again;
Jane


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice looking stove. I haven't seen that model in the states. Craig, have you?

Jane, is there a manufacturer's plate on the back?


----------



## jane (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello again.
No, there is no plate, just Jotul cast on the front and "made in Norway" cast on the back. 
I've never seen a stove like this here in Europe either!
Thanks for your interest.
Jane


----------



## matt h (Jan 10, 2012)

hey all just seing if anyone has found out what type, model or age that unit is, as i have just picked one up from an old house in Australia


----------



## begreen (Jan 10, 2012)

Outstanding and welcome matt. Is there any testing label or additional identification on the stove back? Moving to the classics forum for better responses.


----------



## tickbitty (Jan 10, 2012)

That's the very same bear and sorta corrugated treatment they have on the long side of the black bear boxwood stoves.  But this one doesn't show up on their basic list of "old stoves" - interesting
http://www.jotul.com/en-US/wwwjotulus/Main-menu/Information-and-good-advice/Old-Jotul-products/


----------



## matt h (Jan 10, 2012)

yea other than 'made in norway' on the back bottom corner and 'jotul' on front top right there is no other letters or numbers on it, the only other clue is i think th windows are mica not glass


----------



## begreen (Jan 10, 2012)

Well that dates it back a few more decades. I would send a picture in an email to Jotul. This sounds like an antique.


----------



## matt h (Jan 10, 2012)

thankyou for that hopfuly we'll find out then, i already have a metters no 2 so was thinking of just painting this one up and selling it, might be worth keeping now!


----------



## deanswift (Oct 23, 2012)

jane said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help identify and old jotul woodburner that I have just bought second-hand here in France.
> It is a front loader with double glass panals on the folding door, can take a flue on top, to the rear or the sides where there are bear motifs.
> The stove is approximately 72cm high and 68 cm wide. I have tried google but it just comes back with the 118 black bear model which is nothing like mine. The guy I bought it from said it was in the house when he moved in 13 years ago and has no ideas.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


hi jane your stove is a jotul no 5 manufactured in 1988 the forerunner of the firelight. great stove i have 2 of them


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Dean, welcome and thanks for the ID. Can you tell us more about the stove and design. This is the first time I have seen one.


----------



## webbie (Nov 3, 2012)

begreen said:


> Nice looking stove. I haven't seen that model in the states. Craig, have you?
> 
> Jane, is there a manufacturer's plate on the back?


 
No, this model was never sold here.


----------



## deanswift (Nov 3, 2012)

begreen said:


> Hey Dean, welcome and thanks for the ID. Can you tell us more about the stove and design. This is the first time I have seen one.


hi, dean here, net was down the last while so only getting back now. the no 5 jotul is as large as the f600 but doesent have airwash or cleanburn but really doesent seem to need either as it burns so hot and so completely that the glass stays clean and theres so little fine ash that i only clean it out maybe once a month.air intake is via two wheels on the bifold doors as per photo so you can ajust out to the last when lighting and it reachs optimun temp very quickly. i was so happy with my first one that when i converted my very large barn i sourced another one in norway where they were very popular and i never looked back.[i first had a new model stove in the barn but it couldent do the job] . one other point is they have a 7 inch flue which i think makes a huge difference to draw and control and means you can leave the doors of the stove oipoen in any weather conditions if you wish and never get any smoke blowback. hope this was informative


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2012)

great info deanswift!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting post! Glad the stove was ID'd and odd never sold here back in 88.. Welcome to the forum Jane!

Ray


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2012)

Jotul made and still makes several models that are not exported to the US.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it because they would not meet EPA regs BG?

Ray


----------



## StephenF (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi, I know this is an old thread but does anyone have a PDF manual for this stove as I am about to buy a used one?


----------

